# mp3 bissanzeiger



## wombel23 (1. April 2009)

petri ,
vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen ich hatte die lustige idee nen e-bißanzeiger mit nem mp3 player zu verbinden da mir das gepiepe auf den s.. geht .habe von polyphonen tönen für bissanzeiger gelesen aber ich hätte gerne was wo ich eigene musik drauf machen könnte .hat das hier schonmal wer versucht ? wenn ja gibt es da möglichkeiten die nicht super kompliziert sind ? bin kein elektriker aber ein bisschen löten krieg ich schon noch hin.


----------



## Seele (1. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Dann brauchst aber ganz schön viele Bisse wenn du damit Musik hören willst ;-) und lass den Fisch dann ja nicht zu lang abziehen im Musikrausch


----------



## Hecken (1. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Das soll jetzt nicht böse klingen, aber Ich bekomm immer nen Hals wenn ich an nem Teich sitze und im minuten takt die sch... Bissanzeigertöne vom Gegenüber über den ganzen Teich kreischen. Persönlich benutze ich stille bissanzeiger oder nachts Aalglocken. Diese Piepsanlagen kommen mir nicht in die Tüte.

Naja vllt. ist dann deine idee garnicht sooo schlecht, dann hört wenigstens das gepiepe auf am Gewässer. #6

Jedem das seine... 



Dicke Grüße.


----------



## wombel23 (1. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

die musik muss ja nur einmal angehen damit man weiss das etwas passiert .und mann kann ja theoretisch jeden ton draufspielen irgendwann gibts dann das jamba top biss monatsabo mit dem singenden barsch und der pfeifenden Forelle.  
Spaß beiseite wie kann ich sowas bauen ohne mir ca 150 mp3 player zuschrotten beim ausprobieren?


----------



## Fanne (1. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

ich glaube dein Vorhaben wird sich nicht verwirklichen , es sei denn du kannst gut löten und vorallem kennst dich mit elektronic  bestens aus !


----------



## nibbler001 (1. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Eig müste das doch gehen wenn du n Bissanzeiger nimst wo die Schnur zwischen zwei Kontakten eingeklemmt wird. Wenn dann was beist wird die Schnur rausgezogen und die Kontakte können sich berühren.

Das setzt du dann einfach in die Stromzufuhr/ I/O-Schalter von der Box. Der Mp3-Player wird ganz normal angeschlossen und vorm Angeln auf Play und Repeat all gestellt (Denk gleichzeitig mit an Umweltschutz (und ans Portmonaie^^) und nehm n MP3-Player mit Akku.


----------



## Fanne (1. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Das will ich mal in REAL LIFE sehen ....

Hoffentlich ist die Schonzeit bald zuende ! 

Ihr kommt hier manchmal auf die Hammerhartesten Ideen ! 

Gestern wars Grundblei lakieren und in Sand welsen wegen der Tarnung , heute ist es ein MP3 Player als Bissanzeigerton !


----------



## okolyt2001 (2. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*



wombel23 schrieb:


> petri ,
> vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen ich hatte die lustige idee nen e-bißanzeiger mit nem mp3 player zu verbinden da mir das gepiepe auf den s.. geht .habe von polyphonen tönen für bissanzeiger gelesen aber ich hätte gerne was wo ich eigene musik drauf machen könnte .hat das hier schonmal wer versucht ? wenn ja gibt es da möglichkeiten die nicht super kompliziert sind ? bin kein elektriker aber ein bisschen löten krieg ich schon noch hin.


 
die idee hatte ich auch schon, zeit sich ernsthaft gedanken zu machen...#6...mal abgesehen das es eigentlich nicht zum angeln passt....find ich es aber mal ne witzige idee die sich auch erweitern lässt....:g


----------



## crazyFish (2. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*



Fanne schrieb:


> Das will ich mal in REAL LIFE sehen ....
> 
> Hoffentlich ist die Schonzeit bald zuende !
> 
> ...


Fortschritt kommt immer aus dem Bereicht nahe am Verrückten, verteufelt doch nicht immer was euch nicht gefällt. Obs Sinn macht oder nicht, allein das als Projekt umsetzten macht doch Spaß genug


----------



## crazyFish (2. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Back To Topic:
Nen MP3 Player anzuschließen wäre mir in dem Fall ein bissi zuviel Aufwand. Bei den Apotheken wie Conrad etc. kann man Soundmodule kaufen auf die man etwas aufnehmen kann.
Dazu dann einen passenden Lautsprecher. Um an das auslösende Signal zukommen muss man dann natürlich den Bissanzeiger auseinander nehmen und mit nem Multimeter ausmessen.
Dass ganze muss dann in einem neuen Gehäuse verpackt werden. 
Wie vorher im Thread schon angesprochen worden erfordert dass ein wenig Ahnung vom Elektronik und Löttechnik aber machbar sollte es sein.
Es ist kein direkter MP3 Bissanzeiger, aber der jeweile Song könnte vorher aufgenommen werden.


----------



## wombel23 (2. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

es reicht ja schon wenn ein Lied o.ä. drauf passt müssen ja nicht gleich 10 ganze alben sein .ich werd wohl die tage mal bei Conrad vorbei fahren und mal schauen was es da so gibt um es erstmal so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten .


----------



## Ollek (2. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

|kopfkrat:qDas Problem was ich bei der Sache sehe.

Ein herkömmlicher Bissanzeiger gibt über den Ton eine Rückmeldung des Bisses.
Soll heissen ein kurzes "Biep" sagt mir da passiert was. 
Genau wie das "Biep Biep Biep Biep....." mir den Run signalisiert und damit Bedarf zum Handeln anzeigt.

Wenn durch nen Ein Aus Schalter plötzlich der MP3 Player anfängt zu dudeln weiss ich nicht wirklich was an der Montage vor sich geht da ich nur ständig Musik höre.(meistens noch im Dunkeln)

Und selbst wenn man eine Unterbrechung in die Musik einbaut, kann mans gleich sein lassen da sich das viel schlimmer anhört als das ständige Piepen.

Ebenfalls Nachteile sehe ich wenn man z.B. ein kleines Radio mithat, oder das Handy anfängt ebenfalls mit Musik zu Klingeln oder in der Umgebung spielt Musik, dann weiss ich unter Umständen nicht ob ich nen Biss habe oder dort einfach nur Mucke spielt.

(weswegen ich Musik von meinem Handy als Klingelton verbannt habe da ich im Auto nie rangegangen bin wenns klingelt wenn auch noch das Radio spielt)

Aus dem Grund sind die Bissanzeiger ja individuell verstellbar in Tonhöhe zum unterscheiden der einzelnen Geräte wenn mehrere am Gewässer angeln.

Nur so als Komplikationen die entstehen könnten im Betrieb, aber wer weiss 

Gruss


----------



## wombel23 (2. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

es muss ja nicht zwangsläufig musik sein es geht ja nur darum seinen individuellen ton auf das ding spielen zu können .
mit der unterbrechung ist musik natürlich grässlich aber herzhaftes lachen als ton ist  da schon wieder lustig


----------



## Siermann (2. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

stimmt ,nen babygelache oder paul panzer mit riiiixhtig
bei mir würde aber ac-dc druff komen


----------



## Wurmbader70 (3. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

nachdem die halbhohen Sozialisierungsverweigerer einem den ganzen Tag schon mit ihren plärrenden Handymelodien "verschönern", jetzt also auch noch die Bißanzeiger am Teich ? #q#q#q


wenn dich nur das Gepiepe nervt, leg nen nackten Draht mit ner Elektrode zu dir, und dann an nem Körperteil deiner Wahl befestigen ... beim Biß aber nicht so laut brüllen ;-)


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Also Ich denke dat is wat für´n Hintern. Wie Ollek schon gesagt hat nen Song is nen Song...der fängt an, und dudelt bis zum Ende durch. Du kannst nicht mehr unterscheiden ob es nur nen Zupfer war, oder grad nen Run startet... Der Piep macht Piep oder Piep Piep Piep Piep )))))))))) ... Da hörste den Unterschied...

Frag mich grad wie man den MP3 Player so hinfummelt das der Song BLaaa oder Blaaa Blaaa Blaaa )))))) macht ...


----------



## wombel23 (3. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

man muss doch nicht immer gleich durchdrehen nur weil einer mal ne idee hat oder ? |krach:
tips wie oder ob es nicht geht kann ich mir auch selber geben .
konstruktive antworten wären schön und das handy gedudel geht mir genauso auf den docht wie den meisten hier darauf wollte ich auch nicht hinaus .


----------



## okolyt2001 (3. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

nabend...
projekt MP3 bissanzeiger ist in arbeit!!!...versuche mir gerade ein modul bei 3..2...1... zu schiessen...#6...alten bissanzeiger zum zerloeten besitze ich noch...stelle mir das so vor das nur kurz angespielt wird...und nur bei nem "run" der song weiter spielt...:vik: ....

und für die "schwarzseher"....keine panik, ich werde nicht neben euch sitzen und das teil anwenden...:q, für mich gehts nur um nen riesen gaudi unter meinen angel kumpels...

ich erstelle aber schon mal die Bissanzeiger MP3 Charts....

1. Forella.... du geile sau....
2. Zanderstruck...
3. ich fang dir den mond, mit meiner goldenen fireline...

weitere vorschläge sind willkommen:m:m


----------



## Flo_97209 (3. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Und bei 'nem Fallbiss läuft der Song rückwärts :l

Über sowas hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, muss wohl der Schonzeit- und Hochwasserkoller sein..


----------



## okolyt2001 (4. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*



Flo_97209 schrieb:


> Und bei 'nem Fallbiss läuft der Song rückwärts :l


 
gute idee...|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Du kannst doch den MP3 Player auf die Schnur legen und die ganze Zeit Musik hören. Bei einem Biss fällt dieser dann ins Wasser. Und wenn plötzlich Ruhe ist, kannst Du Dich voll und ganz auf den Drill konzentrieren.#::vik:


----------



## Wurmbader70 (4. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

#6#6#6:q

auch ne feine Idee


----------



## Siermann (4. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Man ,ihr müßt alle wieder mal ans Wasser und ordentlich angeln
ich muß da flo97209 recht geben!


----------



## Ollek (6. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*



wombel23 schrieb:


> man muss doch nicht immer gleich durchdrehen nur weil einer mal ne idee hat oder ? |krach:
> tips wie oder ob es nicht geht kann ich mir auch selber geben .
> konstruktive antworten wären schön und das handy gedudel geht mir genauso auf den docht wie den meisten hier darauf wollte ich auch nicht hinaus .



@ Wombel eine "konstruktive Antwort" ist auch wenn man Bedenken anmeldet bevor etwas mühevoll gebastelt wird und letztendlich für die Tonne ist.

Bevor ich etwas baue, konstruiere und erfinde mach ich mir Gedanken um die Probleme die das fertige Produkt haben könnte.

Und ich sehe in der Tat solche Probleme wie bei nem MP3 Bissanzeiger der dann Musik spielt bei der Bisserkennung.

Aber der Grundgendanke ist sicher Richtig, Irgendwas tüffeln sollte man immer sonnst wirds langweilig


----------



## wombel23 (6. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

das weiß ich doch war auch so nicht gemeint das mit dem mp3 player war auch eigentlich nur der denkanstoss das es sicherlich sinnvollere alternativen gibt ist klar ,deshalb ja auch meine frage wie man es machen könnte so weiss ich wenigstens schonmal was ich beachten sollte damit es evtl doch ne lustige (sinnvolle ) sache wird.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

kla nervt ein das gepipe aba wenn du deine pole vom mp3 player mit dem vom bissanzeiger verbindest würde es gehen das problem ist nur jedoller der fisch denn bissanzeiger zum pipen bringt umso schneller läuft deine musik. (wann du langsam an der schnur ziehst macht es langsame geräusche und wenn du schnell ziehst macht es schnelle geräusche) damit kannst du höchstens dj spielen aba mehr auch nich.


----------



## Die Stulle (24. April 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

Wie kommt man auf solche gedanken...
Ihr müsst endlich mal wieder angeln gehen, es wird zeit.

Ist aber schon amüsant auf welche Ideen hier leute kommen.

Wirkungsvoll wirds demnach eher nicht sein.
Wen das piepen aufn Senkel geht soll auf glocken umsteigen oder ganz stunpf nur mit Pose angeln.


----------



## forelini (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

hmm vlt zwischen batteri im mp3 wenn mann den kauft ist da ja ein plättchen zwischen und wenn mann in das ein loch bohrt die schnur durch zieht und den mop i wo fest klept . also das plätchen wird raus gezogen bei einem biss und dann startet der mp3 player hmm... vlt geht es ja hoffe konnte helfen 




glg stefan


----------



## forelini (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*

http://userbars.angler-service.de/karpfenspezi.gif      glg stefan


----------



## forelini (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: mp3 bissanzeiger*


----------

